# constant "smacking"



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My new little boy, Mithrandir, is being treated for a URI at the moment and seems to be improving, but I've noticed that he is constantly opening and closing his mouth like he's chewing on something but there's nothing in his mouth. It's not gasping, more like a smacking motion or teeth grinding, but I can't hear any grinding when he does it. Anyone have any clue what this is about?


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

The only thing that comes to mind is choking. 
Did he have any peanut butter or bread maybe? Could be stuck in his throat.
Or maybe he just hates the taste of meds? How long has he been doing this?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

He's definitely not choking. He does it even when he hasn't been eating or drinking anything. Constant was probably too extreme of a word to describe it, but he does it a lot. He's been doing it since I got him.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought it might be drainage or something since he is a little sneezy and congested, but idk if rats work the same way as humans for that to happen lol


----------



## RatloverRebekka (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it like he is chewing peanut butter or something sticky? Does it look like that even though he is not? Remy does this sometimes.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, kind of chews for a second then licks the sides of his mouth then repeats the process.


----------



## aoinezumi (Dec 6, 2014)

My Rat, Templeton, also does this. He too has a uri. I always notice him doing it after he has just woken up, but that's because his favorite hide is slightly above my eye level so I get a good look at his mouth as he's peeking out of the space pod. If rats can have post nasal drip, that would make a lot of sense. Now I am curious as to what the could possibly cause the lip-smacking.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing a video if you ever get one. Sounds like it might just be some kind of symptom of the URI.


----------



## kat21790 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like something one of mine does, the vet told me to weigh her and the others weekly to see if it was a tooth problem and she was putting on weight etc, all fine so he put it down to a neurological disorder caused by inbreeding. Doesnt affect her in any other way, just a pretty constant 'chewing' motion with her teeth.


----------

